# Indigestible foods/ingredients



## seans_potato_business

I'm interested in replacing parts of my diet with indigestible stuff so I can feel satisfied without exceeding my suggested calorie intake. One thing I've found out about is green banana flour which has a lot of indigestible fibre (resistant starch; that would turn digestible if the banana ripened) but I'm guessing it's difficult to buy and expensive and a hassle to make. Baking bread with it would be a hassle too; I guess I'd consider getting a bread maker. Maybe I could make tortilla chips from it for healthier nachos.

I'm interested in finding out about other ingredients like this which can provide a physical filling without adding unneeded calories (I'm already aware of sucralose and aspartame for sweetness).


----------



## GotGarlic

You want foods with a high amount of insoluble fiber. Broccoli, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts and other cruciferous vegetables; cabbage, kale and other hearty greens; and beans all qualify.


----------



## Snip 13

Foods with high water content will also help you feel full.
Cucumbers, watermelon, zucchini, berries, celery, papaya, tomato, mushrooms, salad greens etc.
Adding flaxeed to your diet will add lots of fiber and they aid digestion. You can add them to baked goods, sprinkle on cereal, in yogurt or over salads.


----------



## Mad Cook

seans_potato_business said:


> I'm interested in replacing parts of my diet with indigestible stuff so I can feel satisfied without exceeding my suggested calorie intake. One thing I've found out about is green banana flour which has a lot of indigestible fibre (resistant starch; that would turn digestible if the banana ripened) but I'm guessing it's difficult to buy and expensive and a hassle to make. Baking bread with it would be a hassle too; I guess I'd consider getting a bread maker. Maybe I could make tortilla chips from it for healthier nachos.
> 
> I'm interested in finding out about other ingredients like this which can provide a physical filling without adding unneeded calories (I'm already aware of sucralose and aspartame for sweetness).



As you're in the British Isles join "Slimming World" or Weight Watchers if you want to lose/watch your weight rather than doing silly things like you suggest. They will teach you how to organise your diet so you eat properly (and tell you if you risk being dangerously under weight).


----------



## seans_potato_business

Mad Cook said:


> As you're in the British Isles join "Slimming World" or Weight Watchers if you want to lose/watch your weight rather than doing silly things like you suggest. They will teach you how to organise your diet so you eat properly (and tell you if you risk being dangerously under weight).



There's nothing silly about green banana flour or similar, just because you've not heard of them.


----------



## Snip 13

It does not sound like you're trying to starve yourself to me. You did just say to replace parts of your diet.
I can relate. I also try snack on high fibre and low calorie foods in between main meals. I have always loved food a little too much. I eat more than my husband and he is 1.93m tall. I don't even do it to lose weight. Have not been fat a day in my life. I've got very high cholesterol and it's genetic so I can't afford to stuff my face with fatty foods even if I don't gain weight.


----------



## skilletlicker

I looked at this couple days ago in a thread about how to grind green bananas. Even though I could stand to shed a few dozen pounds, food(?) with no or very few calories isn't a route I want to take.  Understand the appeal though. 


Sawdust springs immediately to mind. 
I've heard you can eat your weight in iceberg lettuce and still starve to death. Not sure about that but a pound of the stuff is only about 60 calories. Skip the oil and use red wine vinegar for dressing and that only adds 2 calories per tablespoon.
Romaine lettuce is better for you but has about twice the calories, but two times practically none is still about practically none.
A whole bunch of celery weighs about a pound, chopped it will fill a 1-quart jar (or stomach) and totals about 60 calories.
Two carrots are only about 60 calories. A whole pound might be under 200.
Just a few random thoughts off the top of my head which won't be new information to anyone but all of the above appeal to me personally more than green banana powder.

You mentioned making tortilla chips from banana flour. Thought and read a bit about how you'd make banana flour at home; guess you would dry the bananas first and then grind or process the dehydrated banana slices into a flour somewhere between fine and very course. If the food processor won't do the trick, a molcajete might. Then to get to an equivalent of corn masa, what chips are made of, from the banana flour you would have to rehydrate and then fry. I don't know how that would turn out but since the point is to minimize calories, why not just dehydrate your green banana slices and use the dried banana chips in place of tortilla chips? but ... I don't think you're going to be too thrilled with the flavor of dried green bananas.

Since we're talking about banana chips. Most Carribean, South, and Central American countries have a tradition of fried bananas, usually plantains. I've often made Puerto Rican tostones the way Daisy Martinez taught us in her old "Daisy Cooks" TV show, but they are a long ways diet food. In case anybody's interested though, a you-tube link to Daisy's tostones follows. I miss her.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUWdxephX8w


----------



## jennyema

"You are most likely to feel fuller after eating protein than other nutrients, including fiber, and one of the theories behind why higher-protein diets work well with weight loss is because it helps you not feel hungry," says Purdue University nutrition professor Wayne Campbell, PhD."



Try hard boiled eggs and low fat cheese for snacks and add more lean protein to your meals


----------



## CraigC

skilletlicker said:


> I looked at this couple days ago in a thread about how to grind green bananas. Even though I could stand to shed a few dozen pounds, food(?) with no or very few calories isn't a route I want to take.  Understand the appeal though.
> 
> 
> Sawdust springs immediately to mind.
> I've heard you can eat your weight in iceberg lettuce and still starve to death. Not sure about that but a pound of the stuff is only about 60 calories. Skip the oil and use red wine vinegar for dressing and that only adds 2 calories per tablespoon.
> Romaine lettuce is better for you but has about twice the calories, but two times practically none is still about practically none.
> A whole bunch of celery weighs about a pound, chopped it will fill a 1-quart jar (or stomach) and totals about 60 calories.
> Two carrots are only about 60 calories. A whole pound might be under 200.
> Just a few random thoughts off the top of my head which won't be new information to anyone but all of the above appeal to me personally more than green banana powder.
> 
> You mentioned making tortilla chips from banana flour. Thought and read a bit about how you'd make banana flour at home; guess you would dry the bananas first and then grind or process the dehydrated banana slices into a flour somewhere between fine and very course. If the food processor won't do the trick, a molcajete might. Then to get to an equivalent of corn masa, what chips are made of, from the banana flour you would have to rehydrate and then fry. I don't know how that would turn out but since the point is to minimize calories, why not just dehydrate your green banana slices and use the dried banana chips in place of tortilla chips? but ... I don't think you're going to be too thrilled with the flavor of dried green bananas.
> 
> Since we're talking about banana chips. Most Carribean, South, and Central American countries have a tradition of fried bananas, usually plantains. *I've often made Puerto Rican tostones the way Daisy Martinez taught us in her old "Daisy Cooks" TV show, but they are a long ways diet food.* In case anybody's interested though, a you-tube link to Daisy's tostones follows. I miss her.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUWdxephX8w



You don't need a press, just use a pan or solid spatchula. Green plantains are starchy, but very ripe plantains, totally black skin, have converted that starch into sugar. Peel and slice about an inch thick on the bias and fry to golden brown, drain on paper towels and salt them while draining. You have just made Maduros. I bet that instead of salt, you could use Tajin.


----------



## Steve Kroll

jennyema said:


> "You are most likely to feel fuller after eating protein than other nutrients, including fiber, and one of the theories behind why higher-protein diets work well with weight loss is because it helps you not feel hungry," says Purdue University nutrition professor Wayne Campbell, PhD."


The same can be said for fat. I've been on a high fat, low carb, moderate protein diet for the past three years. The thing about fat is that, unlike carbs and protein, it has zero effect on your blood glucose or insulin release. Plus it's a good source of fuel. I was completely astounded at how much weight came off so quickly (I lost 30 pounds in the first 6 weeks, even eating 2500 calories a day) and, because of all the fat, I never once felt hungry.

People still believe fat by itself causes clogged arteries. It doesn't. Believe me. My cholesterol and blood work were better after three months on this diet than in the 10 years prior. It's only when fat is combined with simple carbohydrates that it becomes a problem.


----------



## jennyema

Steve Kroll said:


> The same can be said for fat. I've been on a high fat, low carb, moderate protein diet for the past three years. The thing about fat is that, unlike carbs and protein, it has zero effect on your blood glucose or insulin release. Plus it's a good source of fuel. I was completely astounded at how much weight came off so quickly (I lost 30 pounds in the first 6 weeks, even eating 2500 calories a day) and, because of all the fat, I never once felt hungry.
> 
> People still believe fat by itself causes clogged arteries. It doesn't. Believe me. My cholesterol and blood work were better after three months on this diet than in the 10 years prior. It's only when fat is combined with simple carbohydrates that it becomes a problem.


 

Interesting ....

What kind of stuff do you eat on a high fat diet?  What don't you eat?


----------



## Steve Kroll

jennyema said:


> Interesting ....
> 
> What kind of stuff do you eat on a high fat diet?  What don't you eat?



You know, Jenny, when I tell people "high fat" they sometimes get the impression I sit down at the table and eat a stick of butter, but nothing like that, and nothing really bizarre. 

It isn't too difficult to get a lot of fat in one's diet, since a gram of fat has more than twice the calories in a gram of protein or carbohydrate.

I lost just under 100 pounds eating like this. I gained some weight back over the holidays and winter months, but also because I moved somewhere where there wasn't a gym conveniently located.

Things I eat:

Fatty cuts of meat (ribeye, pork shoulder, chicken thighs, sausages, fattier fish, organ meats)
Vegetables, but I try to stick to mostly green varieties that grow above ground
Fruits, but I stick mostly to melons and berries, and I have to watch my quantities a little
Nuts, again watching quantities
Full fat dairy, including plenty of cream in my coffee
Homemade mayo
Creamy dressings and vinaigrettes
Dry red wine, coffee, tea.

I also cook with a lot of EVOO/avocado/coconut oil, and dress vegetables in oil as well.

Things I don't eat - or rarely eat:

Sugar (I suppose that's a given)
Lean meats, such as chicken breast. If I do, only with the skin on.
Rice, and most grains
Bread
Pasta
Potatoes
bananas
Some root vegetables
Diet soft drinks


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for that list, Steve.  I could stand to lose about 20 lbs. and change up my diet - after I get back from vacation.  *Eggs* are also on your list of allowable eats, right?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for that list, Steve.  I could stand to lose about 20 lbs. and change up my diet - after I get back from vacation.  *Eggs* are also on your list of allowable eats, right?


Yes, lots of eggs. I can't believe I forgot that. I eat around 1 to 2 dozen a week.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, that's quite a bit.  I eat eggs almost every day, too - love 'em.


----------



## CWS4322

jennyema said:


> "You are most likely to feel fuller after eating protein than other nutrients, including fiber, and one of the theories behind why higher-protein diets work well with weight loss is because it helps you not feel hungry," says Purdue University nutrition professor Wayne Campbell, PhD."
> 
> 
> 
> Try hard boiled eggs and low fat cheese for snacks and add more lean protein to your meals


When I switched to eating my biggest meal in the morning, I packed it with steamed greens, a grain and two eggs or other protein. I was a size 14 now a size 6. The point was to consume most of my food for the day by 2 p.m. Evening meal is often just the protein I make for others. I also eliminated bread, sugar  and pasta. The weight falls off and the protein keeps you full. Almonds (about 10) are another good snack that curbs hunger. I also drink a glass a water with lemon or Apple cider vinegar 15 minutes before eating or if I am hungry.


----------



## CWS4322

I haven't stepped on a scale for years--i turn my back when I step on the scale at my Dr office. People have been telling me I am tiny lately--i am 5 ft 6 ". Not tiny, but I decided to measure my waist. Okay, I have a 22-1/2" waist, so I guess that's tiny for s/one my height and 58 yrs old.


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> I haven't stepped on a scale for years--i turn my back when I step on the scale at my Dr office. People have been telling me I am tiny lately--i am 5 ft 6 ". Not tiny, but I decided to measure my waist. Okay, I have a 22-1/2" waist, so I guess that's tiny for s/one my height and 58 yrs old.



Gosh! 22 inch waist does sound tiny. My waist is 28 inches on the dot.


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> Gosh! 22 inch waist does sound tiny. My waist is 28 inches on the dot.



After six times, I realized there was nothing wrong with my tape measure. My waist is 22-1/2 inches, if I suck in my stomach, it probably is 22 inches.


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> After six times, I realized there was nothing wrong with my tape measure. My waist is 22-1/2 inches, if I suck in my stomach, it probably is 22 inches.



You are very small. I am 5 ft 10 and also slender. Gained a bit of weight in the past 5 years and have healthy curves for a change. Just look after yourself and make sure your weight loss is not health related like mine was. Look after yourself. Don't go fading away on me girl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heck, the last time my waist saw 22 inches I was 6 years old...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heck, the last time my waist saw 22 inches I was 6 years old...



Lol! Caitlin is 15 now and she is the same weight and height as me. Big family.


----------



## seans_potato_business

skilletlicker said:


> [*]Sawdust springs immediately to mind.



I thought this was a joke but I've looked it up and it's an actual thing used in food products and basically exactly what I'm interested in; indigestible fibre. I bet the breads that incorporate it are pretty expensive but I'll look into making my own. Not sure where I could get food-grade cellulose/tree-flour though!


----------



## jennyema

Again...

I'm not sure what your thinking here is.

There are plenty of low calorie foods that can give you proper nutrition while also staving off hunger.

If eating sawdust was a good idea, nutritionists and diet doctors would already be marketing it.

If you go that route, you might want to buy a box of Depends....


----------



## seans_potato_business

I've found suggestions that the wood pulp is processed to obtain "microcrystalline cellulose" which is available at £5/Kg if you buy 5 Kg but I'll keep looking.

5kg PURE Microcrystalline cellulose | eBay



jennyema said:


> Again...
> 
> I'm not sure what your thinking here is.
> 
> There are plenty of low calorie foods that can give you proper nutrition while also staving off hunger.
> 
> If eating sawdust was a good idea, nutritionists and diet doctors would already be marketing it.
> 
> If you go that route, you might want to buy a box of Depends....



It's not like I'm planning to sustain myself on nothing but damn sawdust. It's a mere ingredient in a bread requiring conventional flour which also requires additional ingredients to make a sandwich which is just one meal in day. There even companies adding it their products to increase fibre and reduce calorie content. I don't want to argue about this any more. You do you, I'll do me.


----------



## jennyema

Buy Depends!!


----------



## rodentraiser

Or you could just buy store bought shredded cheese. They use cellulose to keep it from clumping. The store brands use the most cellulose.


----------



## GotGarlic

seans_potato_business said:


> I've found suggestions that the wood pulp is processed to obtain "microcrystalline cellulose" which is available at £5/Kg if you buy 5 Kg but I'll keep looking.
> 
> 5kg PURE Microcrystalline cellulose | eBay
> 
> It's not like I'm planning to sustain myself on nothing but damn sawdust. It's a mere ingredient in a bread requiring conventional flour which also requires additional ingredients to make a sandwich which is just one meal in day. There even companies adding it their products to increase fibre and reduce calorie content. I don't want to argue about this any more. You do you, I'll do me.



Just because someone will sell you something doesn't mean it's a good idea to eat it. 

You did come here for advice, yes? But you don't want to hear it. It sounds like you just want validation. Sorry but sawdust is not human food.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Just because someone will sell you something doesn't mean it's a good idea to eat it.
> 
> You did come here for advice, yes? But you don't want to hear it. It sounds like you just want validation. Sorry but sawdust is not human food.



Agreed.


----------



## BlueMoods

Why not try foods that burn more calories for your body to utilize than they contain to fill up on if a proper, healthy meal is not enough food? The list includes celery, grapefruit, lettuce and most leafy greens, watermelon, clear, fat free broth, cucumbers and pickles made without sugar, clear, calorie free beverages like black tea or coffee, water.

Seems better than eating sawdust.


----------



## seans_potato_business

I came here for information, not advice. Half of you people probably think monosodium glutamate is bad for you and buy into all kinds of anti-science, all-natural organic BS. If it's good enough the FDA (US) and FSA (UK) it's good enough for me.

The fact that Jenny thinks cellulose will cause incontinence suggests she's extrapolating from having heard of modified cellulose laxatives or is just basically clueless about fibre.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Indigestible foods? Anything my mother-in-law cooked!


----------



## jennyema

seans_potato_business said:


> The fact that Jenny thinks cellulose will cause incontinence suggests she's extrapolating from having heard of modified cellulose laxatives or is just basically clueless about fibre.






Good luck with your sawdust diet!!


----------



## GotGarlic

seans_potato_business said:


> I came here for information, not advice. Half of you people probably think monosodium glutamate is bad for you and buy into all kinds of anti-science, all-natural organic BS. If it's good enough the FDA (US) and FSA (UK) it's good enough for me.
> 
> The fact that Jenny thinks cellulose will cause incontinence suggests she's extrapolating from having heard of modified cellulose laxatives or is just basically clueless about fibre.



Oh, so sorry for that mistake. 

Several of us did give you information on foods that meet your criteria, but apparently you are not interested in those.

Having studied nutrition and food safety,  I have never seen the FDA or USDA recommend eating sawdust. I am one of the most pro-science people you will find on this site, so don't pretend that disagreeing with you means that I/we are anti-science or irrational. We just know that there's no reason for people to eat what termites eat.


----------



## blissful

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/how-many-trees-should-i-be-eating-71400.html
This is a punny old thread about how many trees, or what cellulose is used in, or what it is made of. Anyways, I hope it makes you laugh.


----------



## Addie

Beavers love to eat trees. It is the mainstay of their diet. After they get their fill of the cellulose, they build their homes with what is left. Two birds with one chew.


----------



## BlueMoods

Some vegetable at naturally high in cellulose, that isn't the issue, it's adding more of it to your diet intentionally. The problem is that our bodies cannot digest the stuff and, thus, cannot get the nutrients that are locked up with the cellulose.

Yes some non soluble fiber is good, you need it but, too much is a bad thing and, overdone to the extreme could even lead to nutrient deficiencies. My concern is that you eat healthy, no overdo the insoluble fiber in an effort to loose weight and, harm your health in other ways because of vitamin and mineral deficiencies caused by an excess of cellulose.


----------



## CraigC

Hi, I'm Euell Gibbons, ever eat a pine tree?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How about trying Benefiber which is food grade insoluble fiber.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How about trying Benefiber which is food grade insoluble fiber.


Princess to the rescue with a sensible suggestion! In addition to the list of vegetables provided above


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Princess to the rescue with a sensible suggestion! In addition to the list of vegetables provided above



It's what I used when I was trying to cut back on calories.  And yes, I wish I'd thought of Depends.

These days, I eat steel cut oats for my fiber needs.


----------

